
I Built My Own Open Source Project - timeoff
https://medium.com/@zafarsaleem/how-i-built-my-own-open-source-project-a876c6d6b720
======
mtmail
The projects on github are missing a license file (or equivalent note in the
README or package.json). The code is open, but not clear to the reader if you
allow reuse and under which terms. Well, technically you agreed to the github
terms of service and thus allow others to fork public repositories
[https://choosealicense.com/no-permission/](https://choosealicense.com/no-
permission/) but being explicit is best.

E.g. some licenses require attribution, some limit commercial reuse, some
force all forks to contribute back.
[https://choosealicense.com/](https://choosealicense.com/)

(Thanks for creating open source projects!)

~~~
timeoff
Probably you are refering to similar file this one [https://github.com/zafar-
saleem/timeoff-app/blob/master/LICE...](https://github.com/zafar-
saleem/timeoff-app/blob/master/LICENCE).

